

Finnish e-commerce marketing SaaS Nosto raises 2.8M Seed round - 1rs
http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/16/nosto-seed/

======
ovi256
It's very interesting that these guys are automating the marketing processes
that patio11 talks about: automated lifetime email marketing. Patrick has
shared how much value this can add.

